# Duck Heads



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Can I just give the heads to my dogs and let them have at 'em? Are they likely to cause any problems?


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi. I JUST bought some recently. My dogs LOVED them!  They didn't cause any problems. I have more in the freezer, and plan on feeding them soon. They are pricier than a lot of things I buy, but I will purchase them again from time to time.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I haven't fed duck heads, but I've fed lots of chicken and rabbit heads. They are full of glucosamine and are great for your dogs.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep, just feed them as is. Great for the dogs!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Annie loves duck anything, and heads are no exception!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

I gave the duck heads just now - they seem to be a hit! There are pics in the Raw Pictures thread!


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

Great pics in the raw photo thread!! Question, did your dogs eat the entire thing? Did they eat the beaks as well?? Just wondering, ive never fed heads before and Im curious as to what I should expect, thanks!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Hadley said:


> Great pics in the raw photo thread!! Question, did your dogs eat the entire thing? Did they eat the beaks as well?? Just wondering, ive never fed heads before and Im curious as to what I should expect, thanks!



Thanks! They did, indeed, eat the whole heads - feathers, beak, eyes, and all! They seemed to enjoy them!


----------



## Amy18 (May 17, 2011)

Very cool pics, i just bought a whole duck yesterday and it freaked everyone out when i opened the package and the head with beak whipped out lol. Does anyone know which duck bones are safe to feed my 5lb pup as edible bone? I heard duck bones are much denser so i assume i can't feed the leg bone


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Amy18 said:


> Very cool pics, i just bought a whole duck yesterday and it freaked everyone out when i opened the package and the head with beak whipped out lol. Does anyone know which duck bones are safe to feed my 5lb pup as edible bone? I heard duck bones are much denser so i assume i can't feed the leg bone



I've fed all the bones to my two - they do seem somewhat denser than chicken bones, but I think they'd still be safe to feed. If your little one can't get through them, she can still get the dental benefits from gnawing at them.


----------

